# Help me to understand jail and broadcast



## Noodle (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi Forum,

I'm pretty new in FreeBSD especially jail. But I think it's very cool idea. I have fairly well *nix and network knowledge.

What I'm trying to do is: Have a basic system with openldap server on host and create several jails for applications (apache + tomcat), database, samba server as well as mediatomb. I already have application, database and samba setup. Mostly working fine except for broadcasting.

I have IP address: 192.168.1.16 for my host, and create alias for jails. for example:


```
ifconfig_re0_alias0="inet 192.168.1.17 netmask 255.255.255.255"
```

So my samba server jail using 192.168.1.17. But it will use broadcasting address 192.168.1.17 instead of 192.168.1.255 because of netmask. And of course my windows workstation cannot see it. If I change netmask to 255.255.255.0, nmbd will use 192.168.1.255 as broadcast address, however it complains it cannot bind to broadcast address.

I didn't setup mediatomb yet, but as I know mediatomb also use broadcasting.

So my question is: Will broadcasting work in jail? How can I setup it? Will network bridge help?

Thanks for your advice.

Noodle


----------

